# Whats your opinion on pizza for lunch once per week? Only once.



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 20, 2017)

What is your opinion on having pizza (Take out) once per week? Im not talking deep dish or pan. Im talking thin crust with say Sausage and green peppers. This refers to lifters who are not in contest prep and are bulking during the winter.


----------



## sassy69 (Jan 20, 2017)

The value of a tight & consistent diet is that it can accommodate "cheats". Pizza is sort of a sloppy combination of fat (cheese, sausage/pepperoni) & carbs (crust) so I'd say the key is portion size - if you kill a large pizza, yea I'd probably say to cut back on that. But otherwise, maybe if you can combine your "high carb" or "high cal" days with your heavy lifting days, e.g. leg day, so you can put the calories to good use.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 20, 2017)

sassy69 said:


> The value of a tight & consistent diet is that it can accommodate "cheats". Pizza is sort of a sloppy combination of fat (cheese, sausage/pepperoni) & carbs (crust) so I'd say the key is portion size - if you kill a large pizza, yea I'd probably say to cut back on that. But otherwise, maybe if you can combine your "high carb" or "high cal" days with your heavy lifting days, e.g. leg day, so you can put the calories to good use.



Thank you for the reply. How long have you been competing for? Great back development!


----------



## Chalr (Jan 20, 2017)

Depends on what your goals are for this winter bulk bro! Also depends on wear you buy that shit from lol. Some pizza joints bake a greasy pizza.

Sent from my SM-G900V


----------



## Montego (Jan 20, 2017)

If you set up your nutrition to allow for it, sure. Get your pizza on.


----------



## Lovetogetjacked (Jan 23, 2017)

Yes but how much pizza is allowed? Lots of fat in that cheese. 

How do you order take out pizza? What toppings do you get on it?


----------



## alexvega (Jul 18, 2017)

IMO i have 3 months out of pizza cause i love it but it put me alot of fat in my body. may be like someone said before, take it when u do a hard work on leg day.


----------



## solidassears (Jul 18, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> What is your opinion on having pizza (Take out) once per week? Im not talking deep dish or pan. Im talking thin crust with say Sausage and green peppers. This refers to lifters who are not in contest prep and are bulking during the winter.



Pizza is worse than Crack; one piece and I have to eat the whole damn pie!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 18, 2017)

I love pizza is what I think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edfrancis (Oct 23, 2017)

But According to my opinion ,It is not healthy food.


----------



## blergs. (Oct 25, 2017)

sassy69 said:


> The value of a tight & consistent diet is that it can accommodate "cheats". Pizza is sort of a sloppy combination of fat (cheese, sausage/pepperoni) & carbs (crust) so I'd say the key is portion size - if you kill a large pizza, yea I'd probably say to cut back on that. But otherwise, maybe if you can combine your "high carb" or "high cal" days with your heavy lifting days, e.g. leg day, so you can put the calories to good use.


agreed. and if its home made load up on veggies and eat it 2-3 times a week. pizza isnt bad per say, high cal and depends what you have on it sure. but i dont eat dairy, not good for you IMO.


----------



## fufu (Oct 28, 2017)

Lovetogetjacked said:


> What is your opinion on having pizza (Take out) once per week? Im not talking deep dish or pan. Im talking thin crust with say Sausage and green peppers. This refers to lifters who are not in contest prep and are bulking during the winter.



Having some pizza once a week is absolutely fine if you are bulking. Once a week? Come on, that's nothing. You're bulking anyway, enjoy it. It's not like you are splurging every day. I often throw junk food into my bulks on purpose because I have a hard time getting enough calories in to gain weight eating clean. If the rest of your diet is in good shape, you'll be fine.


----------



## Ardesh1989 (Oct 30, 2017)

@sassy69 need to speak with you urgently . Just a couple questions . Please accept the pending request . Thanks


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 28, 2018)

I really love Pizza.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2018)

Old thread, one cheat meal per week is fine and if you want that to be pizza.


----------



## Anabolik2k (Jan 29, 2018)

I dont compete, I eat it twice per week, favorite food (of that variety).
I get bloods 4x a year, pizza (and my diet) does zilch to lipid levels... Always on point.


----------



## Necron_99 (Jan 29, 2018)

I find, for me anyway, cheating once a weeks strengthens my resolve the rest of the week.  I earn my cheat days.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 4, 2018)

Prince said:


> Old thread, one cheat meal per week is fine and if you want that to be pizza.



Yeah, sure!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

Necron_99 said:


> I find, for me anyway, cheating once a weeks strengthens my resolve the rest of the week. I earn my cheat days.


A good try!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

I am thinking to try it very soon.


----------



## elmerh (Feb 20, 2018)

Once per month maybe.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Eat lil Caesars pizza so in a few hours all that you ate will come out your rear . It is like a colonic


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 26, 2018)

Good suggestion!


----------



## solidassears (Feb 28, 2018)

Pizza is not so bad, much better for you than cold cereal, take a look at this:

http://nbc16.com/news/offbeat/nutritionist-pizza-healthier-than-cereal-for-breakfast


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

The doctor told me that, "No Pizza for next 1 months"


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 5, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Pizza is not so bad, much better for you than cold cereal, take a look at this:
> 
> http://nbc16.com/news/offbeat/nutritionist-pizza-healthier-than-cereal-for-breakfast



Yeah, helpful reading!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 10, 2018)

Now, searching some good things in Pizza


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 10, 2018)

Derek Wilson said:


> Now, searching some good things in Pizza


If you make the crust yourself its really flour water tomato oregano and cheese.  I do not see what is wrong with those.  It is store bought or take out pizza that is loaded with grease and preservatives along with artificial ingredients. 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 19, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> If you make the crust yourself its really flour water tomato oregano and cheese. I do not see what is wrong with those. It is store bought or take out pizza that is loaded with grease and preservatives along with artificial ingredients.
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk



Yeah, things always try to do by myself.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Mar 25, 2018)

Right...flour water tomato oregano and cheese


----------

